# colonic inertia code



## ilvchopin (Nov 9, 2009)

Please help..I'm unsure of how to code "colonic inertia"..not under inertia in ICD-9 book..not under dysmotility either..any suggestiions? Thanks


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 9, 2009)

colonic inertia weak muscular activity of the colon, leading to distention of the organ and constipation.

My suggestion is 564.89 or 564.9


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Nov 14, 2009)

564.89 would be more apt than 564.9.


----------

